# Smokey Lew Takes Very Long Road Trip . . . in Space!



## Smokey Lew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys, don't miss your chance to get your avatar sent into space on one of the last two remaining shuttle flights. NASA is offering you the chance to be part of one of these missions. It's perfect for anyone who thinks their Q is out of this world.  

Here's my certificate. Just go to the website listed in the screen shot browser window, or click the link I've provided and sign up for a mission.

http://faceinspace.nasa.gov





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you didn't pay for that!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm with you Lew!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2010)

You Are Go For Launch!

Congratulations! NASA appreciates your interest in space flight. You have completed the steps to submit your face or name to fly in space on Space Shuttle Mission STS-134. Welcome aboard!

If you would like a printed certificate verifying your flight into space, return to this site after landing and print your Flight Certificate. Please print this page for your records.
Your Mission 	STS-134
Scheduled Launch Date 	November 2010
Your Confirmation Number 	STS134P000094894963
Date Certificate Ready for Printing 	November 2010


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll bring some ABTs, who's bringing the beer??


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jun 10, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> I'm with you Lew!


Hey Buzz, you got on the wrong flight!! Pigs and I are on the last shuttle flight.    Now Pigs has to bring the beer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2010)

I can do that.  

Pigs


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanted on the first flight, I'm afraid with Barack at the helm we may run out of money before November flight


----------

